# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  αναπαραγωγη society

## ria

οπως ειχα πει και σε αλλο θεμα τα ζευγαρακια μου εχουν αυγα ..το ενα 5 γονιμοποιημενα που απο μερα σε μερα θα σκασουν τα μικρα και το αλλο 5 παλι τα οποια τωρα αρχιζει και κλωσσαει..ενα προβλημα που παρατηρησα ομως στο πρωτο ζευγαρι με τα γονιμοποιημενα αυγα ειναι οτι απο χθες ο αρσενικος σκεπαζει με νημα τα αυγα και καθεται διπλα..εχει αφαιρεσει σχεδον ολο το νημα απο την φωλια και το εχει πεταξει στον πατο και με λιγο νημα που πηρε απο κατω τα σκεπασε..ξερω οτι το αυτο το εχουν τα παραδεισια αλλα δεν το περιμενα τωρα που περιμενω να βγουν οι νεοσσοι..

----------


## nikolson

Έχεις σκεφτεί να τον βγάλεις και να αφήσεις το θηλυκό μόνο? Δεν ξέρω αν είναι και τελείως σωστό αλλά αν κοντεύουν να βγουν και τα πουλάκια δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα… και αν όλα πάνε καλά βάλτων πάλι πίσω όταν τα μικρά είναι 3-5 ημερών

----------


## tonis!

τα μωρα που θα βγουν αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι 5!μηπως η φωλια ειναι μικρι και αφαιρουν νημα για να χωρεσουν τα μικρα?

----------


## ria

η φωλια ειναι οι πλαστικες μεγαλες που ειναι εξωτερικες..ειδικες για παραδεισια δεν νομιζω οτι το κανει γι'αυτο..ισως επειδη ειναι η πρωτη τους γεννα και ο αρσενικος με φοβαται αρκετα και νιωθει ανασφαλεια..κατι τετοιο σκεφτηκα..αναγκαζομαι να μπαινω στο δωματιο 4 φορες την ημερα γιατι εχω και αλλα μωρα (καναρινακια)και η μαμα τους δεν τα ταιζει ολα και βοηθαω και γω..ισως ενοχλειται απο την παρουσια μου!!!!

----------


## ria

τελικα αποφασισα να δωσω ολα τα αυγα στο αλλο ζευγαρακι το οποιο εδειξε φοβερο ζηλο..δεν πειραξαν καθολου την φωλια ουτε σκεπαζαν τα αυγα ..μπορω να πω οτι ειναι υποδειγμα γονιων μιας και η φωλια δεν μενει καθολου αδεια..σημερα ξεπροβαλε ο πρωτος νεοσσος..δυστυχως απο τα 6 αυγα σε 2 αυγα υπηρξε προβλημα στο ενα παρατηρησα οτι η αναπτυξη σταματησε στην μεση..και στο αλλο οτι ο νεοσσος αν και ολοκληρωμενος δεν μπορεσε να βγει απο το αυγο (επρεπε να εχει βγει εδω και 2 μερες αλλα δεν τα καταφερε)..οι γονεις δεν βγαινουν με τιποτα απο την φωλια οταν ειμαι κοντα ειδα ελαφρα το μικρο να ανοιγει το στομα μονο το θυληκο μολις πλησιαζω το δαχτυλο ορμαει να με τσιμπησει γι'αυτο τα αφησα στην ησυχια τους..ελπιζω να το ταισουν..βγαινει αραια και που μονο ο ενας απο τους 2..μακαρι να καταφερουν και να μεγαλωσουν καποια ..σαν πρωτη εμπειρια με τα society ειμαι ευχαριστημένη..αξιζε τον κοπο η αναμονη..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ρία αν μπορέσεις βάλε μας και φωτογραφίες να τα δούμε.

----------


## ria

κωσταντινε θα προσπαθησω αλλα τα ατιμα δεν βγαινουν απο την φωλια με το ζορι με ανέχονται στο μισο μετρο αφου το θηλυκό ανοιγοκλεινει το ραμφος του και ετοιμαζει επιθεση  :sad:  ..τουλαχιστον  μεχρι πριν κανα 2ωρο που τα κοιταξα λιγακι το μωρο φαινοταν μια χαρα ζωντανο και ζωηρο..δεν καταλαβα αν ηταν ταισμενο δεν εβλεπα καλα..ελπιζω να το δω ζωντανο και αυριο..ειπα να τα αφησω στην ησυχια τους μην εχω κανα απρόοπτο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ρία τότε μην τα ενοχλείς καθόλου.*

----------


## ria

απο οτι ειδα το μικρακι ειναι μια χαρα ζωηρο..αρα λογικα το ταιζουν φοβηθηκα μηπως δεν τους αρεσει η αυγοτροφη και εχω δοκιμασει διαφορες μιας και δεν ικανοποιούνται ευκολα..νομιζω οτι ειδα και αλλο ενα μωρο αλλα δεν ειμαι και σιγουρη!!!!!!θα ξανακοιταξω λιγο πιο μετα..να και μια φωτο απο το παρενθετο ζευγαρακι(μιας και τα μωρα που μεγαλωνουν ειναι αλλου ζευγαριου που παρουσιασε προβλημα συμπεριφορας)..

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ria

απο τα 6 μωρα 2 τα καταφεραν..ολα ηταν γονιμοποιημενα αλλα για καποιο λογο τα μωρα παρολο που ηταν σχεδον ολοκληρωμενα μεσα στο αυγο δεν τα καταφεραν!!!!! τα 2 χαιρουν ακρας υγειας και περιποιησης (παραταισμενα μπορω να πω δεν φαίνεται στις φωτο γιατι τις εβγαλα πολυ πρωι)απο τους θετους γονεις..το μονο που δεν δεχτηκαν με τπτ ηταν τα δαχτυλιδια παρολο που και οι 2 γονεις εχουν..τα εβαλα 3 φορες οταν φτασαν 6 και 7 ημερων και τις 3 τα εβγαλαν καποια στιγμη τα καλυψα και με μπεζ λευκοπλαστ αλλα τπτ ειχαν βγαλει το δαχτυλιδι αλλα και ξετυλιξει το λευκοπλαστ γυρω απο το δαχτυλιδι οποτε τα αφησα στην ησυχια τους!!!
ιδου λοιπον και καποιες φωτο :
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Με το καλό Ρία και ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες.*

----------


## ria

τα μπεμπακια μεγαλωσαν και αρχιζουν να δειχνουν το χρωμα..το ενα μου φαινεται πιο ανοιχτοχρωμο ..η βιολογικη μαμα ειναι αυτη : http://www.efinch.com/birdpix/fawnselfsoc.jpg   και ο μπαμπας σκουρος καφε

τα μωρα:
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

επισης θελω να καθαρισω την φωλια αλλα φοβαμαι μην εχω καμια περιεργη αντιδραση μηπως να τα αφησω ετσι και μολις μεγαλωσουν καμια βδομαδα ακομη και ντυθουν με πουπουλα να το επιχειρήσω???? ή να τα αφησω εντελως στην ησυχία τους?

----------


## Windsa

Να σου ζήσουν Ria μου... Η μαμά τους έχει πολύ όμορφα χρώματα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσουν άντε και στο κλαρί.

----------


## vagelis76

Να ζήσουν!!!!!!!
Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην επιχειρήσεις καθαριότητες...άστα λίγο ακόμα...

----------


## ria

ναι μεγαλωσαμε ντυθηκαμε μα πουπουλακια και βγηκαμε εξω απο την φωλια!!!!!

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## douke-soula

τι γλυκουλη που ειναι !!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου

----------


## ria

μετα απο καιρο και καποιες ατυχιες να και ενα μωρακι 3 ημερων απο ζευγαρι fawn dilute clearwings


  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Windsa

Ria μου, έχω μια πρόταση )))) , ίσος μπορείς να γράψεις κανένα άρθρο σχετικά με τις μεταλλάξεις? 
Θα το έβρισκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον όπως κι μερικά αλλα παιδιά. Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω απόλυτος τίποτα για μεταλλάξεις τwν Society.
Δηλαδή Dilute στα Gouldians το καταλαβαίνω, αλλα Dilute στα Society τι είναι?

Να σου ζήσει το μωράκι!!!

----------


## ria

το σκεφτομαι παρα πολυ καιρο πωλινα ειναι η αληθεια καθως εχω 3 μεταλλαξεις και εχω πωρωθεί θα ελεγα με το συγκεκριμενο ειδος..θα κανω μια προσπαθεια παντως μεσα στον επομενο μηνα σιγουρα θα βοηθησει πολλα παιδια απλα πρεπει να μελετησω καποιες ξενες σελιδες καθως οι μεταλλαξεις ειναι παρα πολλες πραγμα που δεν φανταζομουν...οσο για το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι που εχω παραπανω  ειναι σαν και αυτο στην φωτο (δεν ειχα προχειρη δικια μου φωτο)με την μονη διαφορα οτι αυτο ειναι pied δηλαδη εχει λιγο καφε στα φτερα ενω το δικο μου ειναι clearwing δηλαδη τα φτερα του ειναι κατασπρα χωρις καθολου καφεκρεμ αποχρωσεις

  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Windsa

ένα παρόμοιο πουλάκι έχω κι εγώ. Όταν θα έρθεις θα μου πεις τι μετάλλαξη είναι ))) Ευχaριστw Ria μου...
...Το Blue Capped Waxbill kλέβει τη παράσταση στο πίσω πλάνο )))... είναι το όνειρο μου να έχω ένα τέτοιο ζευγαράκι. Αλλα δεν τα έχω δει ποτε στην Αθηνα.

----------


## jk21

> Ria μου, έχω μια πρόταση )))) , ίσος μπορείς να γράψεις κανένα άρθρο σχετικά με τις μεταλλάξεις? 
> Θα το έβρισκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον όπως κι μερικά αλλα παιδιά. 
> 
> Να σου ζήσει το μωράκι!!!


ΡΙΑ να σου ζησουν !!! και το μικρουλι πρωτο απο ολα να δεχθει τις ευχες μου !!!!  

οτι σου ειπε η πωλινα ειναι και δικια μου επιθυμια αλλα πιστευω και πολλων μελων του φορουμ που θελουν να μαθουν για το ειδος !

----------


## ria

ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σας παιδια λογω λαθους μου εχασα τα αλλα αυγα και καμαρωνω μονο το ενα ..πωλινακι πολυ ευχαριστως να σου πω αν γνωριζω φυσικα..θα βαλω μπρος απο τωρα λοιπον και σας υποσχομαι να εχετε συντομα ενα ομορφο και οσο το δυνατον πιο περιεκτικό αρθρο για τις μεταλλαξεις αυτων των ομορφων πουλιων!!!!

----------

